# Xorg 7.0-r1 ~x86

## Cerberos86

Noto con piacere che Xorg 7.0 è passato da mask a unstable...Ora, prima di compiere il grande passo chiedo un paio di consigli...

E' troppo rischioso dare un semplice emerge -uD xorg ...? Il fatto che il nuovo server sia "modulare" (cosa che mi rimane peraltro piuttosto oscura) in che modo si riflette sull'uso da parte di un utonto come me? Ora uso xorg con xcompmgr, ombre, trasparenze, video e tutto il resto funziona bene...è solo un'illusione o con il passaggio al 7.0 è probabile che qualcosa funzioni ancora? Vorrei tentare l'agiornamento soprattuto per provare XGL (se ne è parlato abbastanza in questi giorni   :Laughing:  ) ...qualche consiglio? 

Grazie a tutti

(e scusate la nubbiaggine di questo post...)

----------

## Ic3M4n

segui la giuda sul wiki. non so se hanno già messo il virtual del 7.0 ma attualmente lo devi mettere tra i provided.

----------

## Cerberos86

intendi QUESTA ....?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

non è ancora ~x86, è sempre M~.

Guarda qua

----------

## lorenzo666

ieri quando l'ho compilato io era ~x86... mi è bastato aggiungere gli ebuild al file packages.keywords...

e oltretutto funziona veramente a meraviglia...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

nel changelog ho visto che l'hanno marchiato ~ solo per ppc64

----------

## lorenzo666

boh, io ieri l'ho compilato sul mio 686...

----------

## lopio

e allora come e' la questione?

diventera' ~ a breve o no  ?

grazie

----------

## Cerberos86

mmm...allora....

QUI si dice una cosa.....

Mentre sulla mia gentoo box....

```

x11-base/xorg-x11

     Available versions:  6.8.2-r4 6.8.2-r6 [M]6.8.99.15-r4 !7.0-r1

     Installed:           6.8.2-r6

     Homepage:

     Description:         http://xorg.freedesktop.org

```

e ho appena syncato..... da padova....   :Confused: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

è colpa di eix, ne abbiamo già parlato in un altro thread (ci ero cascato pure io   :Laughing:  )

----------

## lorenzo666

boh, io non so cosa dirvi... 

nel mio caso il risultato di un

#eix xorg-x11

è:

*x11-base/xorg-x11

         Available versions:    6.8.2-r4   6.8.2-r6     [M]6.8.99.15-r4    !7.0   7.0-r1

         Installed:                  7.0-r1

blablabla, non aggiungo il resto... e ripeto che l'unica cosa che ho fatto è stato inserire x11-base/xorg-x11 in /etc/portage/packages.keywords

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-427006-highlight-xorg.html

qua si vede come ci sono cascato pure io   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Apetrini

Io ho su xorg 7.0 da quando era apparso nel portage, all'epoca ovviamente era hard-masked. Non ho trovato nessun tipo di problema, a parte qualche pacchetto che aveva bisogno di virtual/6.8, ma ho risolto in circa 30 minuti...praticamente ho sggiornato tutti i pacchetti che mi chiedevano il virtual e la maggior parte di loro nelle nuove versioni non avevano il virtual come dipendenza.

Sono molto soddisfatto da Xorg 7.0.

----------

## Cerberos86

quindi dite che basta aggiungerlo nel package.keywords e dare un bel 

```
emerge -uD xorg-x11
```

.... Se mi dite che è così quasi quasi stanotte compilo.....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lorenzo666

non è per niente lungo da compilare, il mio computer ci ha messo 40 min...

cmq ti merita seguire l'howto... ora non so il link, ma se cerchi con google "howto xorg modular gentoo" te lo trova...

buona compilazione e buon divertimento!

----------

## unz

 *lorenzo666 wrote:*   

> non è per niente lungo da compilare, il mio computer ci ha messo 40 min...
> 
> ...

 

confermo ... e con altri 20 minuti hai uno spettacolare xgl funzionante

----------

## lorenzo666

che tu sappia xgl non da problemi con kde? io non volevo usare gnome... ma volevo provarlo!!! è bellissimo... mi sai mica linkare un howto su come installarlo?

grazie

----------

## unz

non ne ho idea, uso gnome   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lorenzo666 wrote:*   

> che tu sappia xgl non da problemi con kde? io non volevo usare gnome... ma volevo provarlo!!! è bellissimo... mi sai mica linkare un howto su come installarlo?

 

XGL è un software altamente sperimentale, ed instabile. KDE non è fatto per girare su quella roba.

XGL è sviluppato dalle stesse persone che sono dietro a GTK. KDE ha ancora problemi oggi con composite, figurati con XGL.

comuqnue sia ribadisco che si tratta di un software altamente sperimentale. dubito che riusciresti ad installarlo e/o a farlo funzionare. di certo non funzionerà mai come nei video

----------

## lorenzo666

posso dirti che l'ho visto al lavoro e che funzionava esattamente com enei video, a parte il fatto dei 2 video sovrapposti... ma era un problema di scheda video, la ati non è troppo supportata ancora. portroppo funzionava con gnome, mentre io volevo farla funzionare con kde... comq dalla kde 4.0 dovrebbe essere pienamente supportato...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lorenzo666 wrote:*   

> posso dirti che l'ho visto al lavoro e che funzionava esattamente com enei video, a parte il fatto dei 2 video sovrapposti... ma era un problema di scheda video, la ati non è troppo supportata ancora. portroppo funzionava con gnome, mentre io volevo farla funzionare con kde... comq dalla kde 4.0 dovrebbe essere pienamente supportato...

 

si, ma ti sto appunto dicendo che il software è ancora sperimentale ed instabile. quando sarà stabile se ne potrà parlare

quanto a funzionare esattamente come nei video, nei video non ci sono le specifiche dell'hardware che hanno usato, né le statistiche di carico della CPU, né è indicato l'uptime della macchina.

te lo dico perché conosco gente che lo sta testando (e per testare non intendo guardarlo mentre gira... parlo proprio di test seri)

----------

## lorenzo666

boh, quello che posso dirti è che io ho visto girare xgl, con tutti i suoi effetti su un computer di 2 anni fa, per circa 5 o 6 ore di seguito crashando una sola volta! e soprattutto tenendo sempre al minimo la frequenza del processore, utilizzando il processore della scheda video!!! ed è stupendo... so che è molto instabile, ma non credo che tarderanno molto a renderlo più usabile... in ubuntu/kubuntu dapper, appena uscirà, dovrebbe essere già disponibile la possibilità di installarlo... va beh, comunque per ora non voglio rendermi il computer troppo instabile, mi sa ce mi terrò il mio kde, senza xgl.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lorenzo666 wrote:*   

> ma non credo che tarderanno molto a renderlo più usabile...

 

come fai a dirlo?

ci metteranno ancora un bel po'. guarda X11 7.0: è uscito ad ottobre, e i dev gentoo lo lasciano ancora in experimental.

ormai sono quattro mesi che è lì, ma credimi... hanno delle ottime ragioni per farlo

----------

## Ic3M4n

per quel che riguarda xgl credo che qui si sia OT, se si vuole parlare di quello c'è un thread nel forum di discussione. in ogni caso so che può essere utilizzato sotto kde sostituendo il suo wm con compiz. 

per quel che riguarda xorg 7.0 effettivamente in gentoo manca ancora il supporto per alcune cose, specialmente alcuni ebuild sono incompleti e occasionalmente si fallisce qualche compilazione per mancanza di dipendenze. se vuoi provarlo aspettati comunque qualche ricerca su bugzilla.

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Parliamo degli ati-drivers closed. Funzionano?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Parliamo degli ati-drivers closed. Funzionano?

 

per quale scheda? fino alla 9100 (o 9200) si. per le nuove x200/x300 mi risulta checi siano delle difficoltà nello sviluppo

----------

## Ic3M4n

io li utilizzo su una 9600. l'ultima versione è bacata, mi va in kernel panic al riavvio di gdm (8.22.5). la precedente (8.21.7) funziona correttamente.

----------

## earcar

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> io li utilizzo su una 9600. l'ultima versione è bacata, mi va in kernel panic al riavvio di gdm (8.22.5). la precedente (8.21.7) funziona correttamente.

 

Anch'io ho una 9600(XT) e ho gli 8.22.5 ma funziona tutto correttamente, hanno pure corretto un bug delle ombre del menu di blender  :Very Happy: 

però io sono su amd64

----------

## yardbird

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> per quale scheda? fino alla 9100 (o 9200) si. per le nuove x200/x300 mi risulta checi siano delle difficoltà nello sviluppo

 

Ma gli ati-drivers closed non funzionavano solo per schede radeon > 9200 (cioè dal core r300 in su)?

----------

## Ic3M4n

anche io la sapevo così...

----------

## emix

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> Ma gli ati-drivers closed non funzionavano solo per schede radeon > 9200 (cioè dal core r300 in su)?

 

Dalla 8500, quindi da r200.

----------

## MaxSteel

io li uso su una X800XL 

a parte il kernel panic al riavvio di X, ne vado fiero (9000fps glxgears)   :Cool: 

----------

## lorenzo666

io quel risultato lo avevo raggiunto (e lo raggiungo anche adesso) con la mia radeon M 9600...

purtroppo ora, e non so come mai, tutto è diventato verde!! e non mi riesce sistemarlo...

----------

## earcar

 *lorenzo666 wrote:*   

> io quel risultato lo avevo raggiunto (e lo raggiungo anche adesso) con la mia radeon M 9600...
> 
> purtroppo ora, e non so come mai, tutto è diventato verde!! e non mi riesce sistemarlo...

 

impossibile

io ho una 9600XT e arrivo a 4500fps con gli ultimi ati-drivers x86_64

sei sicuro che la finestra non era coperta da altre finestre? In tal caso io sono arrivato a 9800fps  :Razz: 

EDIT: post n. 300  :Very Happy: 

Adesso sono un guru! (si si vabbè)

----------

## lorenzo666

appena riesco a sistemare il fatto del verde ti faccio sapere tutti i miei settaggi... e riprovo, può darsi che abbia fatto poca attenzione a dove era la finestra   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lorenzo666

```
lorenzo@gentooXP ~ $ glxgears

31375 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6271.449 FPS

46763 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9352.491 FPS

37887 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7576.980 FPS

41121 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8224.096 FPS

37736 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7546.720 FPS

22958 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4591.565 FPS

26107 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5221.399 FPS

29199 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5839.753 FPS

29219 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5843.719 FPS

32285 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6456.880 FPS

32384 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6476.780 FPS

21365 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4272.876 FPS

```

effettivamente mi ha fatto 9000 di picco ma ha un andamento piuttosto instabile, ma non mi dispiace visto che è comunque abbastanza elevato...

appena ho un po' di tempo ti mando il mio xorg.conf, la lista di tutto quello che ho fatto per avere questi risultati, ok?

----------

## earcar

 *lorenzo666 wrote:*   

> [cut]
> 
> effettivamente mi ha fatto 9000 di picco ma ha un andamento piuttosto instabile, ma non mi dispiace visto che è comunque abbastanza elevato...
> 
> appena ho un po' di tempo ti mando il mio xorg.conf, la lista di tutto quello che ho fatto per avere questi risultati, ok?

 

L'andamento di quei risultati è molto strano... In ogni caso postali qui cosicchè tutti possano conoscere cose nuove  :Very Happy:  (sempre che i mod siano d'accordo)

----------

## lavish

No, non penso sia il caso di mettersi a discutere in questo thread dei risultati (inutili) di glxgears. Sono imprecisi, non costituiscono un benchmark, ma soprattutto, sono OT  :Wink: 

----------

## fejfbo

Stavo provando anche io l'installazione di xorg 7, però il pacchetto xkeyboard-config mi risulta bloccato da xkbdata!

Come posso risolvere, o aggirare questo problema?

[Edit]Pardon, corretto come da suggerimento di questo link https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-435471.html[/edit]

----------

## Onip

Ho appena aggiornato eix e volevo vedere se avevano messo aposto il bug di cui si parla anche in questo post.

```
onip @ Hal9000 ~ $ eix -I xorg-x11

* x11-base/xorg-x11

     Available versions:  6.8.2-r4 6.8.2-r6 [M]6.9.0 ~7.0-r1

     Installed:           6.8.2-r6

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation

Found 1 matches
```

Ma porca paletta, ancora no! Ma poi il tarlo del dubbio inizia a rodere e vado a controllare...

Link. EVVAI!!!

 *packages.gentoo.org wrote:*   

> Tue Mar 21 20:07:05 2006

 .

Adesso però mi prudono le mani e non so quanto tempo resisto senza passare in testing...

Byez

----------

## Sawk

```
localhost sawk # grep xorg /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask

=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9*

=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.99*

```

----------

## CarloJekko

a me xorg 7 mi ha appena sputtanato le gtk+ ... non so se è bene passare ancora...

----------

## federico

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> a me xorg 7 mi ha appena sputtanato le gtk+ ... non so se è bene passare ancora...

 

Cosa significa che te le ha sputtanate?

Fede

----------

## CarloJekko

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3202215.html#3202215

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-439969-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-50.html

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Per quanto riguarda Xgl và tutto una favola... ho provato anche a compilare, vedermi 2 video uno sopra l'altro in trasparenza... và benissimo, ed è tutto come nei video... peccato non possa usare programmi gtk+  :Sad: 

Appena mi ricordo l'user e la pass di bugzilla apro un post li... pare sia una cosa comune anche ad altri...

----------

## RollsAppleTree

ovviamente senza drivers accelerati non va nulla ....   :Crying or Very sad:   e la mia scheda non è supportata !!!!

o no ????   :Shocked: 

----------

## bashroot

stavo provando ad aggiornare ma mi segnala questi errori 

```

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xproto-7.0.4)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libX11-1.0.0-r2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXau-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXext-1.0.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libICE-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libSM-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXt-1.0.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXfixes-3.0.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXfont-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-util-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking app-doc/xorg-docs-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xhost-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.0.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.5.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-wm/twm-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xinit-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXft-2.1.8.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xclock-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.4.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.0.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-bh-ttf-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/glproto-1.4.6)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXres-1.0.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-libs/mesa-6.4.2-r2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXi-1.0.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libdrm-2.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/rgb-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1)

```

come posso aggiornarlo ? devo eliminare il vecchio ?

----------

## lavish

 *bashroot wrote:*   

> come posso aggiornarlo ? devo eliminare il vecchio ?

 

yes  :Wink: 

----------

## ultimodruido

 *bashroot wrote:*   

> come posso aggiornarlo ? devo eliminare il vecchio ?

 

Ho trovato questa guida, spero possa esserti utile:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

ciao Nic

----------

## Luca89

C'è anche in italiano.

----------

## mamo

Ho letto la guida ma mi sorgono un paio di domande da noob

1) Se tolgo l'X 6.9 e metto il 7 mica devo ricompilare il kde?cioe' dopo averlo messo mica mi dara' qualche strano problema?

2) Il file xorg.conf e' lo stesso? se si, posso copiare il vecchio e usarlo col nuovo xorg?

----------

## Josuke

1) io non ho ricompilato nulla...e va perfettamente

2) ho usato lo xorg.conf vecchio e va perfettamente

 :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se fossi sicuro ne farei un bug, anche se ho il timore di non saper spiegare una cosa così lunga in inglese  .
> 
> 

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  Che vergogna. Ci ho fatto un baco lo stesso.

Ma questa volta temo proprio che non mi capiranno, perché lo ho scritto malissimo.

----------

## Lestaat

Guarda che non è un bug del portage è normale.

Quando hai reistallato xorg 6.8 dal binario hai sovrascritto i file di xorg 7, quando poi hai disinstallato di nuovo xorg 6.8 sei rimasto senza quei file.

il problema sta nel fatto che in xorg 6.8 , con un unico pacchetto, ti vengono compilati tutti i file che compongono xorg mentre con il 7 ogni parte di xorg è un pacchetto differente, ma i file che derivano dalla compilazione sono per lo più gli stessi.

Non ti resta che disinstallare manualmente tutti i pacchetti che compongono xorg 7 e ridare:

```
emerge xorg-x11
```

in alternativa potresti sempre fare :

```
emerge -e xorg-x11
```

un po' drastico ma sicuramente risolve

----------

## bashroot

ciao ragazzi come suggerito ho eliminato la vecchia versione , ora per a circa meta dei pacchetti mi dice

```

Digest verifaction failed:

/usr/portage/distfiles/font-adobe-75-dpi-1.0.0.tar.bz2

Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

```

e si blocca li 

ho provato ad eliminare /usr/portage/distfiles ma da lo stesso errore.

----------

## cloc3

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Guarda che non è un bug del portage è normale.
> 
> Quando hai reistallato xorg 6.8 dal binario hai sovrascritto i file di xorg 7, quando poi hai disinstallato di nuovo xorg 6.8 sei rimasto senza quei file.
> 
> 

 

Sono daccordo sulla diagnosi (è la stessa che ho fatto io), ma non sul fatto che sia normale.

Secondo me, quando viene richiesto ad emerge di installare un pacchetto A sopra i file appartenenti ad un pacchetto B, dovrebbe generarsi un errore con segnalazione di blocco.

In pratica, emerge dovrebbe richiedere all'amministratore di disinstallare spontaneamente il pacchetto B prima di reinstallare A.

Nota che, nel mio caso, i file sovrascritti non appartengono al pacchetto xorg 7, ma ad uno dei centomila mini-pacchetti che lo compongono.

----------

## CarloJekko

se lo aggiorni ora ... vediti questo 3ed https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3202215.html#3202215

o questo bug... https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=127333

le gtk non funzionano a causa di due pacchetti che non devono essere aggiornati... c'è scritto tutto sui post...

----------

## bashroot

io risolto con un emerge sync  :Smile:  ora sono da xorg 7   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## mamo

Ho messo l'X 7 ma, dopo aver smanettato un po' per abilitare le trasparenze, quando lancio glxinfo ottengo questo 

```
name of display: :0.0

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 -1  0 r  y  . -1 -1  0  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 -1  0 r  y  . -1 -1  0  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 -1  0 r  y  . -1 -1  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 -1  0 r  .  . -1 -1  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 dc  0 -1  0 r  y  . -1 -1  0  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 dc  0 -1  0 r  y  . -1 -1  0  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 -1  0 r  y  . -1 -1  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 -1  0 r  .  . -1 -1  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x65 32 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

```

 il mio xorg.conf e' cosi' 

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   #Load  "dri"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

   Load "int10"

   Load "ddc"   

   Load "ramdac"

   Load "fb" 

EndSection

Section "Extensions"        

   Option "Composite"  "true"

        Option "RENDER"     "Enable"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     361   271   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "PHL"

   ModelName    "PHILIPS 109B6"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 97.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000 AGP 8x]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option          "RenderAccel"           "true"        

   Option          "DPMS"                  "true"

   Option       "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     8

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     32

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

 Ho una scheda nvidia geforce mx4000 e prima andava un amore adesso va cosi' cosi' infatti le trasparenze vanno pianissimo a differenza del live cd della kororaa che invece va da dio sul mio pc   :Confused:   :Confused: 

EDIT

E' tornato a posto da solo riavviando X

----------

## C4RD0Z4

consiglio: sto installando una Gentoo 2006.0 da zero. Ho finito di compilare il kernele di installare i vari syslog-ng, slocate, grub... Ora volevo installare xorg7. Come conviene procedere? Smaschero a manina tutti i mille e mille pacchetti aggiungendo le varie voci al package.keywords? Ho notato in un altro post che un a un ex debiano, per installare roba ~x86 era stato consigliato di settare ACCEPT_KEYWORD=~x86, ma non è deprecato come metodo? Certo che smazzarsi tutti quei pacchetti...

----------

## lavish

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> Ho notato in un altro post che un a un ex debiano, per installare roba ~x86 era stato consigliato di settare ACCEPT_KEYWORD=~x86, ma non è deprecato come metodo?

 

Non è deprecato. È una questione di scelta in base alle proprie necessità/capacità

Vedi tu  :Smile: 

----------

## C4RD0Z4

vabbè, io preferisco il metodo "a mano". Ho trovato sul sito la lista dei pacchetti da smascherare... meno male!

----------

## bashroot

ciao bella gente , mi hanno portato una macchina con installato xorg 7.0 , installato da 0 usando accept keyword ~x86 , ora mi ha chiesto di aggiornargliela ma se vado a lanciare emerge -uDav world

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libXft (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-elographics-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXres-1.0.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/rgb-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-util-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXfont-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xinit-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xclock-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-wm/twm-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-magictouch-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking app-doc/xorg-docs-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-hyperpen-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-dynapro-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.0.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.5.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-dmc-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-via-0.1.33.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-penmount-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-tek4957-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.0.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-magellan-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.7.6.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-microtouch-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-ur98-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.5.7.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.2.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.8.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-acecad-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-spaceorb-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-palmax-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-elo2300-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-jamstudio-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.12.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-citron-2.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.3.5.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xhost-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-void-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-digitaledge-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.0.2.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.3.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-fpit-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-summa-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse-12.3.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-bh-ttf-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.8.6.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.0.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.1.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.7.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-aiptek-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-calcomp-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-mutouch-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.0.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.4.1.3)

```

ora make.conf e stato sistemato a x86 e in package.keywords ho aggiunto   

```

x11-base/xorg-server ~x86

x11-base/xorg-x11 ~x86

```

piu svariati pacchetti che mi chiedeva , any tips su come poter aggiornare il sistema senza dover downgradare X?

----------

## TwoMinds

*** dovrei cancellare tutto quello che ho scritto perché avevi già chiesto aiuto qui https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-434953-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-25.html alle ore Gio Mar 23, 2006 7:54 pm ma evidentemente non hai letto le risposte di lavish e ultimodruido e Luca89 e hai contribuito a ad aumentare l'entropia del forum... ***

...non è che devi downgradare qualcosa... è che come dipendenza per quei pacchetti c'è

```

# Collision protect will scream bloody murder if we install over old versions

RDEPEND="!<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9"

```

...perciò:

```

quickpkg xorg-x11 && emerge -C xorg-x11 && echo 'INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard"' >> /etc/make.conf && echo 'VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fbdev latuaschedavideo"' >> /etc/make.conf && emerge -upv xorg-x11 > xorg-wants-pkgs.txt && rm -f /usr/X11R6 && emerge -u xorg-x11

```

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

micro OT: gli ati-drivers 8.23.7 con Xorg 6.8 e una Mobility X300 causano freeze della macchina a random. Leggevo che doveva essere un baco risolto ma a quanto pare perdura...

----------

## lavish

Ho fatto il merge del thread perto da bashroot (che conteneva la risposta di TwoMinds) con questo.

Non riesco a capire il motivo per cui hai aperto un nuovo thread visto che avevi già postato e avevi già ricevuto risposte, comunque cerca di prestare più attenzione quando posti

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

E io non riesco a capire che thread avrei aperto o___O, mi è sfuggito qualcosa? Può essere, considerando che non sono al massimo della forma... ma insomma, faccio sempre una certa attenzione prima di postare nei forum...

... comunque la mia questione era diversa da quella precedente già postata in questo thread: la prima chiedeva se funzionano e mi erano state date delle risposte generiche... la seconda chiedeva se qualcuno sapesse come mai si locka la macchina con la X300M...

----------

## lavish

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> E io non riesco a capire che thread avrei aperto o___O, mi è sfuggito qualcosa?

 

Tranquillo theRealMorpheu5  :Wink:  Tu hai postato nel thread corretto, cioè questo. Il merge fra threads però dispone i post in modo cronologico, quindi quello che è avvenuto si riassume così:

bashroot apre il thread B

TwoMinds risponde al thrad B

theRealMorpheu5 risponde al thread A

arrivo io e faccio il merge 

Per questo il tuo post è "dopo gli altri"

Infatti per farlo capire avevo scritto: *Quote:*   

> Ho fatto il merge del thread perto da bashroot (che conteneva la risposta di TwoMinds) con questo. 

  ma forse non ero stato chiarissimo.. d'altronde il tempo è quello che è  :Razz: 

Ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Sono passato anche io a questo xorg, l'unico accorgimento che ho dovuto tenere e' stato utilizzare "synaptics" come ""use"" nello xorg per avere ancora il mio touchpad funzionante. Ora come ora non riesco a far funzionare il mio vnc, net-misc/xf4vnc , faro' un po' di ricerche...

Fede

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Ora è più chiaro, grazie Lavish  :Very Happy: 

In tutto ciò comunque, io non ho ancora capito come evitare i freeze a random usando gli ati-drivers -.-

Dite che passare a xorg modulare aiuterebbe? Oppure aspetto Xorg 7 stabile e i nuovi ati-drivers che dovrebbero giungere di conseguenza? (Che se le voci che sento dicono il vero (ok, ok, sento le voci...) dovrebbero essere potenti di bestia! Oo)

----------

## C4RD0Z4

Scusate se posto una domanda già fatta poco più su, ma non riesco a venirne a capo. Allora, io ho una installazione "pulita". Devo installare X e ho deciso di mettere la versione 7, modulare. Ora tutti hanno notato la presenza di una miriade di pacchetti. Ora vorrei sapere, voi, come lo avete installato? C'è chi dice di installare con ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" e c'è chi pensa di installare inserendo in package.keywords i pacchetti "~x86". Inserire un numero così grande di pacchetti all'interno di package.keywords, può portare a problemi in fase di upgrade? Rischio di avere un numero enorme di voci da cancellare nonappena Xorg 7 diventa stable. Voi che ne pensate? Come lo avete installato? Vorrei sapere un po' di vostre esperienze prima di procedere e combinare cazzate. HELP!

----------

## Sasdo

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> Inserire un numero così grande di pacchetti all'interno di package.keywords, può portare a problemi in fase di upgrade? Rischio di avere un numero enorme di voci da cancellare nonappena Xorg 7 diventa stable. Voi che ne pensate? Come lo avete installato? Vorrei sapere un po' di vostre esperienze prima di procedere e combinare cazzate. HELP!

 

Ciao, nella guida inglese c'è il link diretto a una lista di tutti i pacchetti da inserire in /etc/portage/package.unmask ed /etc/portage/package.keywords (l'ultimo anche senza dover mettere ~x86 in fondo ad ogni pacchetto)

Dopo di che aggiungi altri 3-4 pacchetti specificati e altri 2 o 3 che salteranno fuori al primo emerge -p xorg-x11, questi ultimi due non so se è stato un errore mio o che altro ma una volta smascherati tutto ha funzionato per bene.

Inoltre, basta che nei due file di prima scrivi un commento all'inizio della lista dei pacchetti e uno alla fine così nel caso qualcosa andasse storto sapresti subito quali cancellare senza problemi.

Ciao!

il Sasdo

----------

## C4RD0Z4

è quell che ho fatto.Ma per quanto riguarda il fatto di usare ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86": è corretto e soprattutto è facilmente gestibile un futuro aggiornamento (è un po' OT)? Comunque pensavo che bisognasse aggiungere ~x86 alla fine di ogni riga nel package.keywords; è stata una piacevole sorpresa.

Un'ultima cosa: ma sulla guida per il passaggio a x modulare, su gentoo.org, si parla di flag USE che sono "sparite". Si dice ad esempio di settare la flag dri per avere l'accelerazione hardware, ma io questa flag non l'ho trovata. E aggiungo che le flag che ci sono ora sono tutte del tipo input-qualcosa oppure video-qualcos'altro. Dov'è l'inghippo? La guida è già obsoleta???

----------

## khelidan1980

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> è quell che ho fatto.Ma per quanto riguarda il fatto di usare ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86": è corretto e soprattutto è facilmente gestibile un futuro aggiornamento (è un po' OT)? Comunque pensavo che bisognasse aggiungere ~x86 alla fine di ogni riga nel package.keywords; è stata una piacevole sorpresa.
> 
> Un'ultima cosa: ma sulla guida per il passaggio a x modulare, su gentoo.org, si parla di flag USE che sono "sparite". Si dice ad esempio di settare la flag dri per avere l'accelerazione hardware, ma io questa flag non l'ho trovata. E aggiungo che le flag che ci sono ora sono tutte del tipo input-qualcosa oppure video-qualcos'altro. Dov'è l'inghippo? La guida è già obsoleta???

 

Allora per il primo quesito,se hai inserito tutti i pacchetti nel keyword dovresti essere apposto,mentre se hai installato aggiungendo ~x86 al make.conf(oppure usando ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86),nel caso di aggiornamento,fintanto che xorg7 restarà unstable il sistema ti richiederà un down al 6.8.2 che è quello marchiato x86 come da tuo make.conf

Per la seconda domanda,in che senso non la trovi?se fai:

```
emerge -pv xorg-x11
```

vedrai che lui ha questa use,per le altre tu nel make.conf devi mettere la tua scheda video e le tue periferiche di imput,per esemipio io ho messo i810 keyboard mouse synaptics anche se lui le mostrava come input qualcosa...

----------

## C4RD0Z4

Allora, io avevo installato gli ati-driver 8.23 (gli ultimi), e per qualche arcano motivo c'erano degli errori anche a solo caricare il modulo fglrx dalla console con lsmod (prima di entrare in x, per intenderci). Ho risolto installando la versione precedente, la 8.22.1 mi pare. Ora l'accelerazione 3D è abilitata all'interno di Xorg.

 *lorenzo666 wrote:*   

> appena riesco a sistemare il fatto del verde ti faccio sapere tutti i miei settaggi... e riprovo, può darsi che abbia fatto poca attenzione a dove era la finestra  

 Mi succede, però, una cosa strana simile a quella di lorenzo666: mi compare una riga verde sullo schermo e si freeza tutto quanto.

@lorenzo: hai risolto? Se si come?

Per concludere, pensate che questo problema sia da imputare ai driver-ati, a Xorg o a qualche altra cosa? C'è da dire che agpgart è compilato come modulo, così come via-agp (il modulo per l'AGP con i chipset Via) e coldplug all'avvio carica automaticamente entrambi i moduli, ma non fglrx. Quello viene carivato all'avvio di X. Spero di non aver tralasciato nulla. che dite?

----------

## C4RD0Z4

Sono riuscito a sistemare il mio problema della fantomatica riga verde che compariva all'uscita dal server X.

Per prima cosa ho installato gli ati-drivers-8.22.5, perchè gli ultimi avevano dei problemi al momento di caricare il modulo del kernel fglrx. 

Poi ho spulciato il forum e ho trovato questo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-423766-highlight-console.html . Non ho fatto altro che applicare la stessa soluzione. 

Riassumo in breve, per i dettagli vedere quel post: il problema è che se si possiede una radeon che necessita degli ati-drivers per l'accelerazione 3D, allora bisogna disattivare nel kernel il modulo radeonfb, per l'uso del framebuffer, e al suo posto usare il vesafb-tng. Con molta probabilità, se non usate il radeonfb per il framebuffer, il problema del "freeze con riga verde" non si presenterà. Tutto qui.

Quindi è possibile usare Xorg 7 con gli ati-drivers e avere attiva l'accelerazione 3D.

PS: un grazie a deneb4 per il post.

----------

